
Writing your styles in JavaScript ≠ writing inline styles - ggregoire
http://mxstbr.blog/2016/11/inline-styles-vs-css-in-js
======
mxstbr
If anybody has questions related to the article (or anything else I might be
able to answer really) feel free to ping me here!

